# Projector Type Question



## dyarb (Mar 10, 2009)

I am an intern at a larger scale church in OK, and was given a project of putting together a package of projectors that will display images on the walls that flank the right and left of the stage made of a "hazy" plastic material. I was told to look for Hitachi Projectors that were 4-4.5k, i know that did not mean price, however on the research I have done so far I have not seen any specifications on any of the projectors that would indicate what that specification is. Could someone help me with that issue, as well as suggestions to aid in this project. We essentially want to display images and words on both sides of the stage during worship. We have already spec. that we will need 3 projectors on each side to be able to project the size of image that we desired.


----------



## Les (Mar 10, 2009)

I am guessing that they are asking for projectors that are 4-4,500 Lumens (output).


----------



## Van (Mar 10, 2009)

The 4 - 4.5k to which they were refering is the number of Lumens. 4 - 4.5k would be a 4000 - 4,500 lumen projector, essentially how "bright" it is. 4 k is right at the bottom end of what might be considered a "professional" projector, but I'm betting I'll get debate on that statement. 
I'll let another, much more qualified individual give you advice on projector solution. I just needed to kill 5 minutes between drawings. 

Welcome Aboard BTW, what part of OK?


----------



## waynehoskins (Mar 10, 2009)

So you're looking at edge-blending three 5Ks a side? Ouch. That's a tough one.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 11, 2009)

dyarb said:


> I am an intern at a larger scale church in OK, and was given a project of putting together a package of projectors that will display images on the walls that flank the right and left of the stage made of a "hazy" plastic material. I was told to look for Hitachi Projectors that were 4-4.5k, i know that did not mean price, however on the research I have done so far I have not seen any specifications on any of the projectors that would indicate what that specification is. Could someone help me with that issue, as well as suggestions to aid in this project. We essentially want to display images and words on both sides of the stage during worship. We have already spec. that we will need 3 projectors on each side to be able to project the size of image that we desired.



Welcome, dyarb. It would help us out if you could offer the size of the projected image and the distance that you are projecting. It may be better for you to look at a single, more powerful projector than trying to match multiple projectors into a single image, especially if you do not have a projectionist who works with you on a regular basis. 

I agree with Van that when you start getting into that bright of an image, you will have a more versatile projector, which will give you an advantage. 

When you are looking to purchase a projector, you have a few things to consider beyond how bright it is. When you are describing what you are projecting on, which doesn't sound like a regular projection surface, your image may be not what you are expecting. You should also consider what type of resolution you need. Do you know where your projectors are going to be placed? Will you have easy access to them (especially for lamp changes and filter maintenance)? How are you planning on getting signal to them? Are these just replacement projectors or is this a new install?

I know that this sounds like a barrage of questions, but we aim to help you complete your goal.


----------



## dyarb (Mar 11, 2009)

Tulsa OK, thanks, I have already found plenty of useful information, I appreciate your feedback!


----------

